# Rallye Sport



## original_d (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm new here. My name is Derrick and I recently bought my first "vintage" bike. It's a Rallye Sport Super Deluxe. The guy I bought it from knows nothing about it... I was wondering if any of you can shed some light. All I've been able to find is that maybe K Mart sold it. Part of me wants to leave it as is, part of me wants to re paint it, but I don't want to ruin something I shouldn't. I will take more pics as time goes on. Thanks.


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 9, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi, welcome to the cabe!, it looks like a Iverson, I think if you google Iverson muscle bikes you will find some info, we had one a few years ago, M & M


----------

